# Spring Door



## kyararahl (Mar 15, 2010)

I was browsing ebay and I found someone on there selling homemade C & G cages. This person has doors on that open with a spring, but I cannot get the pictures zoomed in enough to see how she made them. I have to have complete enclosed cages because of a toddler and cats. I would love to figure out this hinged/spring type door, instead of just using zip ties to open the top of it. I can get the link to the ebay one I saw. I want to build my own but I would really like this tpye of door.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

When I was thinking about making a cage I had a hinge idea figured out. I was gonna take a heavy gage wire and corkscrew it around a dowel so it looks similar to how a note book is bound. Then I was gonna weave it in between the door and the side of the opening so it will be like a hinge. It would have been super sturdy. 

Hope this helps


----------

